# Black Magic Synthetic Chamois is AWESOME!



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Seriously guys check it out...Its like 10 bucks, comes in a carrying case and absorbs water a lot better than a natural chamois, its like a squeejee. Only downside.. IT SMELLS AWFUL! LOL...


----------

